# Datenmodellierung mit UML



## nafucactus (11. Aug 2011)

Hallo,
es wäre supernett, wenn mir jemand mit dieser Aufgabe helfen könnte.
Wahrscheinlich verwirrt mich einfach nur der Umfang der Aufgabenstellung:

"Die Außenfassade der Kaiser-Wilhelm-Gedächtnis-Kirche in Berlin, der sogenannte hohle Zahn soll restauriert werden. Hierfür soll für jeden einzelnen Stein festgelegt werden, welche Restaurierungsmaßnahme ergriffen werden soll. Dafür werden von jeder Außenfläche der K-W-Gedächtniskirche fotographische Abbildungen erstellt, sogenannte Orthofotos, die sich aus einzelnen Fotos zusammen setzen. Auf diesen fotographischen Abbildungen sollen dann die einzelnen Steine und die Beschädigungen digitalisiert werden.
Sie werden beauftragt, ein Datenbankmodell für diese Aufgabe in UML anzufertigen. Nach Vorgabe des Auftragsgebers sollen darin die Originaldaten sowie die kartierten, also digitalisierten Daten repräsentiert werden. Sie entscheiden sich, folgenden Sachverhalt in UML darzustellen: Eine Wand hat eine eindeutige ID. Jede Wand ist mit genau einem Orthofoto, das ebenfalls eine ID und den Namen eines Bearbeiters erhält assoziiert. Ein Orthofoto setzt sich aus einem oder mehreren Fotos zusammen, zu denen eine ID, ein Datum und die drei Drehachswinkel der Kamera, alpha, omega und phy als Zahl mit Nachkommastellen gespeichert werden. Ebenefalls mit dem Orthofoto assoziiert ist eine Steinliste. Sie setzt sich zusammen aus einem oder mehreren Steinen, die Sie später digitalisieren wollen. Jeder Stein erhält eine ID und eine Bezeichnung für das Material, aus dem er aufgebaut ist. Für die zu digitalisierenden Schäden modellieren Sie keine Liste. Sie entscheiden sich eine Klasse Schaden zu definieren, die eine ID, einen Namen für den Schaden und eine Zahl für die Größe des Schadens erhält. Die Klasse Schaden ist mit einem oder mehreren Steinen assoziiert. Beachten Sie, dass ein Stein natürlich mehrere Schäden aufweisen kann.
Modellieren Sie den beschriebenen Sachverhalt in UML. Attributtypen können Sie vernachlässigen."

Das hier hab ich mir bisher überlegt:
http://wheresyourheadat.deviantart.com/gallery/?catpath=scraps#/d4679q7

ich verstehe allerdings schon diese Sache mit den Listen nicht, wie macht man den in UML Listen?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar über Hilfe!
MFG Snafu


----------



## chalkbag (12. Aug 2011)

Sieht doch schon gut aus,

obwohl für mich Wand <-->Orthofoto eine 1 zu 1 Beziehung hat, geht aber nicht genau aus der Beschreibung hervor.

Ansonsten ist Steinliste ein weiteres Element. Orthofoto < 1----1>Steinliste <1---1,*>Stein


----------



## Snafucactus (12. Aug 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort!
ja ich glaube was die Wand-Ortho-Beziehung angeht hast du recht.
Achso dann schreibe ich einfach nur Liste, mich hatte diese Unterscheidung in der Aufgabenstellung zwischen Liste und Klasse verwirrt...
Also du meinst das reicht so ja?


----------



## chalkbag (12. Aug 2011)

Alternativ könntest du im OrthoFoto ein Attribut Stein[] oder List<Stein> aufnehmen und folgende Beziehung definieren: OrthoFoto<1----1*>Stein. In einem UML Klassenmodell würde ich das wohl so darstellen.


----------



## maki (12. Aug 2011)

Listen kann man auch als Komposition (ausgefüllte Raute) bzw. Agregation ("leere" Raute) darstellen, je nachdem was und wie detailiert man es eben zeigen will.


----------

